# Coffee......your favorite brand an how you like it



## Gary O' (May 25, 2020)

OK, I know this has prolly been beat to death, but I got tired of scrolling to find the thread

Anyhoo, I'm pretty much a coffee nut
Gotta have it
Not to the degree of grinding beans, or those one cup Keurig thingies
No, just good coffee in the can, off the shelf
Not just any shelf
Costco has my coffee
Kirkland Columbian
3 lb can
10 bucks

Years ago, MJB Columbian did it for me
Until they took it off the shelf

I went thru so many brands to find the taste I like (actual coffee taste) I almost swore off coffee (yeah, right)

I don't quite understand how a coffee company can make their 'coffee' taste so flavorless

I imagine their marketing/board meeting would go something like this;

*Marketing VP*_.....'Our coffee tastes like dried ground up dog poop, how do you propose I try to sell it?'* 

CEO*...….'It *is* dried ground up dog poop, but we put it in a can, marked *Coffee*, so people buy it

*CFO*......'And it's cheap....that's why our facility is right next door to SPCA' _


How do I like it made?
We have this cheap Mr Coffee thing that just plain rocks
No fancy settings
Just flip the switch and coffee happens

But, if I had my druthers, and wasn't so impatient to get that first cup, I'd have me an old fashioned percolator
The one my gramma always had going
The rich fragrance only coffee in a percolator can produce, wafting thru the kitchen, into the dining area, and on into the living room
Where my grampa had his cup, watching the New York Yankees beat the crap outa the Red Sox
They had a couple other flavors that complimented the coffee aroma
Bacon frying, and cigarette smoke
Loved to go to their place, just to inhale
Amazed they lived as long as they did....but they did

*Anyway, what off the shelf brands do you guys like, and how do you like it made? *

And...... if you have to, tell me why you buy beans, or use that Keurig thing (can't be to save money)


----------



## treeguy64 (May 25, 2020)

The only coffee I drink, and I am not a big coffee drinker. This coffee tastes amazing! I grind it because I have found I get a much richer taste with fresh-ground. I use a gold foil cone with non-bleached filter.


----------



## Keesha (May 25, 2020)

Not a huge coffee drinker but I do love the slow percolated type. Made over a camp fire , even better and from fresh spring water with a bit of almond/ hazelnut cream added.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2020)

I've always liked Chock Full O Nuts coffee.

Recently I've been using Walmart French Roast.



I make my coffee with a kettle of boiling water and the basket with paper filter and pot from an old Mister Coffee machine that died several years ago.

When it comes to coffee and several other things I need to switch up brands from time to time or I lose my appreciation for them.

No matter what brand of coffee or how it is made I like it black without anything added.


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

Hubby grinds his coffee beans, always Starbuck's. I drink President's Choice Gourmet West Coast Dark Roast, but I'm not picky. Sometimes it's Tim Horton's. Like Aunt Bea, we use the cone with paper filter.


----------



## CeeCee (May 25, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 106657
> 
> Not a huge coffee drinker but I do love the slow percolated type. Made over a camp fire , even better and from fresh spring water with a bit of almond/ hazelnut cream added.
> View attachment 106658



Same for me but I’ve really cut down....coffee and anxiety aren’t a great combo, but I do need some caffeine in the morning.


----------



## Liberty (May 25, 2020)

Starbucks dark blends punch our buttons!


----------



## treeguy64 (May 25, 2020)

CeeCee said:


> Same for me but I’ve really cut down....coffee and anxiety aren’t a great combo, but I do need some caffeine in the morning.


In my caffeine days, anxiety attacks were lurking in the background. No more caffeine=zero caffeine anxiety attacks, for decades.


----------



## Uptosnuff (May 25, 2020)

Of all the types and brands of coffee I've tried, good ol' Folgers does it for me.  Coffee, unfortunately, is one of the many, many things my digestive system doesn't tolerate very well.  So, it's not only Folgers, it's half-caff Folgers.  

Hey, at least it's still coffee.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 25, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> Of all the types and brands of coffee I've tried, good ol' Folgers does it for me.  Coffee, unfortunately, is one of the many, many things my digestive system doesn't tolerate very well.  So, it's not only Folgers, it's half-caff Folgers.
> 
> Hey, at least it's still coffee.


Why stress your GI tract, at all? Go decaf. Try the coffee I use. Scroll up.


----------



## ancientmariner (May 25, 2020)

Went the whole coffee snob scene, Ground my own, only used Aribica beans from either Africa or the Indonesian islands.  Used French press decanters.  Finally decided like Gary O that a simple Mr. Coffee maker was adequate.  Coffee of choice is usually McCafe from Wally's or in a pinch buy the mega can of Great Value.  Try to use it up before it gets stale.  3 months is about right.  I opted and bought 10 Gazillion brown filters (no bleached for me) @ $2.98 from Amazon.


----------



## Camper6 (May 25, 2020)

I just love experimenting with different brands.  House brands or whatever.  

Lately Walmart House Brand Ground Coffee 100% Arabica Coffee.  Roast Level. Light.  I keep it in the refrigerator after opening.
But there's something to say for the water you use when brewing coffee.
I brew mine in a Sunbeam 5 cup coffee maker but I only make one or two cups at a time.
There's a timer on it and it will brew the coffee for the morning breakfast.
Life is good.


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2020)

Starbucks is my favorite. I use the pour-over method now, with the cone.

Awhile back I was using the Aeropress, It made the best coffee I've ever had!






 But, it was fussy to use and clean, so I gave it to my son.

I had a Kuerig and it did make a nice cup. Not paying for those K-cups, I bought the attachment and filled it with my own coffee and that worked, but one day it just broke down.

I received as a gift another Kuerig, the small one, cute. I realized I couldn't really clean it out just like I couldn't clean the big one. There was always moisture in it. Eventually it too, bit the dirt.

I've gone through 2 French presses; hated washing them. A few Mr. Coffee type-machines, a stove top percolator and an electric percolator.

I also have a Moka pot for espresso and still have a small electric percolator.

I have ground my own beans and still have a grinder but that's a PITA.

Besides Starbucks, I also drink Nescafe instant crystals when I want iced coffee.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 25, 2020)

Peet's Coffee (Cafe Domingo) w/ a Tbsp of Publix brand coffee cream


----------



## Ronni (May 25, 2020)

I like most dark roast coffees.  I say most, because French Roast is a dark roast, but I don't care for the flavor that french roasting brings to it. 

Regular favorite off the grocery store shelf coffee:  Folger's Black Silk.  


Favorite Gourmet Coffee:  Starbucks Morning Joe


They're both rich tasting, bold, and the flavor isn't diluted by the creamer.  Personally I haven't found much difference in the brewing methods.  I've used a regular Mr. Coffee, a Ninja machine, a pour and drip method.  

Keurig makes both these brands in their pods.  I can't make them as strong as I like when I use the Keurig machine.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 25, 2020)

Starbucks Breakfast Blend all the way!

Percolated in a stovetop percolator. So good!

A dash of evaporated milk, a couple light shakes of ground cinnamon, and a little brown sugar, wow!


----------



## ancientmariner (May 25, 2020)

From my snob days I remember that it was reported that Aribica beans have only 1/3 the caffeine of the Robusta bean (which is cheaper to use) and the darker the roast the less caffeine there is, longer roasting reduces the drug's effect.  So until I start losing sleep because of my habit I'll go with the medium roast and use the lower caffeine dose from the Aribica, kind of evens it out.  

Problem with the K-cups and Mr Coffee, the machines don't get the water hot enough for us snobs and releases less euphoria.  French press is the way to get your water hot enough.


----------



## applecruncher (May 25, 2020)

Gevalia bold
Starbucks IF it's on sale


----------



## jerry old (May 25, 2020)

Love the smell of Hazelnut, don't care that much for the taste
after it is brewed.
There are so many brands to choose from unless  you live in a small town.  We have a Wal-marts and a Starbucks-do not care for Starbucks coffee.  Usually stick with Folgers-not that it is such a good coffee, but you know what your getting, no surprises.
I hate to buy a exotic brand, then find I do not care for it.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 25, 2020)

I buy 8 O'Clock beans and grind them at home (finally got a coffee bean mill grinder at Goodwill for $5 and stopped using my blade spice grinder.)  I also like Hills Bros whole bean coffee, and I mix it with the 8 O'Clock.

I'll occasionally buy premium whole bean brands online and mix them in with the other two, but honestly it does not make a whole lot of difference.

Regarding your marketing conversation, it really goes like _this_:

Marketing VP: "This coffee tastes like dirt!!"
CEO: "It should.  It was just _ground_ this morning!"

Thank you very much!
I'll be here all week.  Try the veal...


----------



## Becky1951 (May 25, 2020)

Starbucks expresso roast whole beans.. I grind them and have a generic keurig that has a refillable pod/basket.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

I have a Keurig but, I'm debating on switching back to a brew pot. 

My fave coffee is Chock full o'nuts. I take all my coffee with cream and sugar or a sweetened creamer.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 25, 2020)

Columbian, black, the hotter the better - any brand will do.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 25, 2020)

I have a Keurig machine and enjoy the McCoffee.
Also have one of those old bubbling pots for a camp fire. Fresh ground in that one for sure. Love both...


----------



## Gardenlover (May 25, 2020)

Day old ain't bad either.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 25, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> I have a Keurig machine and enjoy the McCoffee.
> Also have one of those old bubbling pots for a camp fire. Fresh ground in that one for sure. Love both...


Campfire coffee is the best, hands down.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 25, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Campfire coffee is the best, hands down.


No arguments here,    lol


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Day old ain't bad either.


Back in the day when money was tight...I would brew up a 10 or 12 c pot and drink my morning coffee and then let the pot cool while I was at work. Then I'd put it in the fridge to last longer. I could just nuke it and go.


----------



## Gary O' (May 26, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Campfire coffee is the best, hands down.


Everything injested is good when camping
Hike in to a high mountain lake
Gettin' dark
Scurry around to make camp
But
Even before making camp, that fire gets built
That coffee gets perked
Nuthin', I mean nuthin' is better than sittin' back with that steaming cup of black after all is done
No matter the caffeine.....sleep comes that night


----------



## drifter (May 26, 2020)

I exPerimented for almost a year with different brands. Settled on one both wife and I can drink. 
I like a light brew. We drink Dunkin Nonut coffee, original. That's a folgers brand now. I grind the beans. I don't drink as  much coffee as I used to. For six or eight years i have drunk a bunch of black tea


----------



## Gary O' (May 26, 2020)

Coffee on the road;

McD's has good coffee
...and it's just a buck

My place to stop for a very long time

Until
I happened on to a truck stop chain called *Pilot*
They're the local part of the *Flying J* group

There's a bean-to-cup thing there that just plain rocks
Yes, it's twice as spendy as the McD coffee
But, it's three times as good
Beats anything Starbucks has to offer (my opine),
as I really can't remember what their crappuccino glop tasted like (it was so memorable)

But this bean to cup machine makes the best Columbian coffee I've ever tasted



I even inquired as to buying one for....well.... me

$20,000usd

Guess I'll continue just stopping by for my morning hit when I'm in town

*Any of you guys try it?*
They've got other flavors...probably


----------



## Gardenlover (May 27, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> ...I even inquired as to buying one for....well.... me
> 
> $20,000usd
> 
> ...


Wonder how long it took them to get a return on that investment.  10,000 cups of coffee (plus the cost of beans) just to break even.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

Too rich for my blood Gary. I imagine that's as fresh as it's gonna get. I like the Keurig cuz I like that deliciously fresh tasting coffee but, it's getting too expensive. When this Keurig bites the big one, I'm going back to a brewer.

EDIT: Unless this virus has fixed it so there's no more frickin coffee filters then I'll have to rethink this.


----------



## Gary O' (May 27, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Wonder how long it took them to get a return on that investment. 10,000 cups of coffee (plus the cost of beans) just to break even


Yeah, did that quick math
*Pilot *is a high volume hub for truckers and travelers, and locals in the know
Best price of fuel in the area
…….and they have a built in* Subway, *and clean showers and restrooms
But, yeah, that return has gotta be pretty long range
And those units (two per facility....six different flavors) have gotta hold up
I tend to promote it when I see someone getting coffee from their more normal (flat tasting) urns.
I mean it's the same price
Some watch me use it, and see there's really not much mystery to using it
Set yer cup under
Select cup size
Select flavor
Hit GO
Wait a bit

Others...... remain steadfast to what they don't know


----------



## Gary O' (May 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Too rich for my blood Gary


It is for me, too
Unless I'm on the road
I use it as a treat for driving 50mi to town


----------



## Camper6 (May 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Starbucks is my favorite. I use the pour-over method now, with the cone.
> 
> Awhile back I was using the Aeropress, It made the best coffee I've ever had!
> 
> ...


The press is hard to clean but it does make a good cup of coffe. At one time I saved the grounds to spread around acid loving plants.
Hydrangeas kept their color.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 27, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> OK, I know this has prolly been beat to death, but I got tired of scrolling to find the thread
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm pretty much a coffee nut
> Gotta have it
> ...



Old WWII joke from Guadalcanal Diary:

Customer to cigarette salesman:  Did you know your cigarettes are half tobacco and half dung?  

Salesman:  Gee, now I'll be more enthusiastic about them than ever.  I thought they were all dung!


----------



## win231 (May 27, 2020)

I get whole bean "Seattle's Best Post Alley."  I only like bold dark roast.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 27, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Day old ain't bad either.


Day old nuked in a nuker day after also very good.


----------



## 911 (May 27, 2020)

McDonald’s——straight Black.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 27, 2020)

Probably get ran out of town
DD,decaf,french vanilla creamer from a Keurig mini into my Giants to go cup


----------



## Lakeland living (May 27, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Coffee on the road;
> 
> McD's has good coffee
> ...and it's just a buck
> ...


Sounds like a nice treat once in a while...  Not too many places around here have coffee worth drinking....
BUT I have a thermos works jest fine....


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2020)

@Gary O'  - What a refreshing thread!  Coffee, the ultimate comfort, morning brew!  We all know that there are only two correct ways to drink coffee....your way, and my way!  Our long-time favorite has been 100% Colombian, medium dark.  Any brand, but currently drinking the Giant Eagle brand.  

We have a small coffee corner set up behind the Microwave in the pass-thru.  Our Black & Decker Coffee Maker wakes begins at 5:45 AM and we wake to the "smell and gurgle" of the coffee.  We have an 8 cup electric percolator circa 1940, and a newer "stove-top" or campfire 8 cup percolator.  We sometimes will grind some beans for a special occasion.   In the afternoon, we indulge in  some retro Nescafe Clasico Dark Roast Instant coffee in Owl mugs.  The less fussy the better.  We were pleasantly surprised with the good taste of the Nescafe!


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Lethe200 (May 28, 2020)

Extremely strong, espresso style roast, extra fine grind. Chemex-style drip (aka pour-over) using only Chemex filters because cheap paper filters break and drip through too fast. No sugar or dairy.

The first time my soon-to-be spouse put sugar and cream in my coffee I almost dropped him from my contacts then and there. And he ate his meat well-done, too! I blame it all on his parents, LOL. Took me several years to get him to 'see the light'. 

Peet's is the most convenient to us, but the quality of their coffee has gone steadily downhill. Illy (Italian brand) or Mr. Espresso (local brand) are better. We love the artisanal Flying Goat Coffee Roasters but they are only located in Sonoma County, CA and we can't get them where we live. 

We are always excited if we're dining out and the restaurant offers either Turkish, Greek, or Arabic coffee.  We like it with or without the traditional cardamon - thick, black as pitch, "strong enough to make men weep."


----------



## Buckeye (May 28, 2020)

Ka'u Coffee.  I lived on the Big Island for a couple of years, and love Kona coffee, but once I found this small grower I made the switch.  It was about 25 miles from my house, and it made for a nice little ride on the Harley to their retail shop to pick up a little piece of heaven.  Sent a lot of it to friends on the mainland.  Sadly, I have switched to a Keurig machine, so I have switched to a Green Mountain blend until I am ready to place another order on line.

Ka'u Coffee Mill

edited to add: I also follow them on FB

edited again to add: What the hell, since I had their website open, I ordered 3 boxes of K cups, medium roast.


----------



## Gary O' (May 28, 2020)

Lots different ways



Meanderer said:


> We all know that there are only two correct ways to drink coffee....your way, and my way!


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2020)

Old Time Practice: Drinking Coffee from Saucers

"Though saucers were invented during the medieval times, it became popular to serve them with a cup of hot beverages during the colonial America period in an effort to allow those drinking the tea or coffee to not burn their mouth — the person being served the saucer and coffee cup would separate the two and pour small amounts of the beverage into the saucer plate.  The thin layer of steamy drink would then cool considerably faster than the beverage contained in the cup, allowing the person drinking to enjoy warm but not scalding coffee".


----------



## Lakeland living (May 28, 2020)

Life here is good, great view watching the sun work its way up the sky.  Coffee is steaming hot and tasting great.
   The air is incredibly fresh this morning, humming birds buzzing all over lol.  They seem to be looking at me as much as 
I am looking at them.


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 4, 2020)

I really like flavored coffee, and my favorite is probably the Coffee Fool brand on Amazon.  They usually have some flavors (and regular brew, too) on sale ; so when I order my coffee, I do the search by price from low to high, and see what is at the low end closeout that sounds good to me. 
If they do not have any good sales, then I just do a search for flavored coffee, and choose from whatever is available that looks good, and is on clearance price. 

We have a regular coffee pot that Bobby uses, because he drinks a whole pot of coffee before I even wake up in the mornings.  When I get up, I make myself one cup of coffee, using the Mellita pour-over funnel that fits on top of my coffee cup.  Then, the paper filter and coffee grounds goes in my compost pile, so nothing is wasted.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2020)

April fool Coffee...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> April fool Coffee...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2020)

I change brands all the time for a new coffee experience...    This time I bought Maxwell House French Roast.  It's better than the last french roast I had but I am still searching for the perfect French Roast!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2020)

HOMEMADE CARAMEL VANILLA ICED COFFEE  (LINK)


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 10, 2020)

I like to try all different brands and styles, but my favorite continues to be Folgers Classic Roast.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Pecos (Jun 10, 2020)

An "Expert's" opinion on coffee brands:

https://laughingsquid.com/a-coffee-expert-reviews-cheap-coffee-using-a-5-star-rating-system/


----------



## peppermint (Jun 10, 2020)

Starbucks....Right now we get the pods...We are waiting for our new Coffee pot....It will have the one that also can make a cup of coffee
in the pot....It's taking to long....They said they couldn't find our home....New Jersey isn't that big....Anyway they gave the UPS the wrong
address....So I had to go to the ladies house a few blocks from our house to see if she got our coffee pot ....She said she never got a
coffee pot in the mail....And she told me she has 2 coffee pots and doesn't need another one....She was nice....
So, this week we may get the coffee pot....Moma Mia....


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2020)

Off-grid Coffee...




_Creswell Coffee Horse Trailer - "C.C. Rider"_


----------



## Liberty (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Uptosnuff (Jun 11, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Starbucks Breakfast Blend all the way!
> 
> Percolated in a stovetop percolator. So good!
> 
> A dash of evaporated milk, a couple light shakes of ground cinnamon, and a little brown sugar, wow!


oooohhh, I've never thought of brown sugar, I am going to try that.  Evaporated milk sounds good also.  I use Coffee Mate original creamer and have liked that for years.

A co-worker told me about a blended coffee she makes.  She brews her coffee (whatever kind you like) lets it cool, then puts it in a nutribullet with a tablespoon of unsalted butter and whips it up.  Then heat it back up in the microwave if you wish.  She has a name for this, but I can't remember it.  Some day I'm going to try it.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jun 11, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Why stress your GI tract, at all? Go decaf. Try the coffee I use. Scroll up.


Where do you get this?  Store or order online?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 11, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> oooohhh, I've never thought of brown sugar, I am going to try that.  Evaporated milk sounds good also.  I use Coffee Mate original creamer and have liked that for years.
> 
> A co-worker told me about a blended coffee she makes.  She brews her coffee (whatever kind you like) lets it cool, then puts it in a nutribullet with a tablespoon of unsalted butter and whips it up.  Then heat it back up in the microwave if you wish.  She has a name for this, but I can't remember it.  Some day I'm going to try it.


It is so, so good! Yes, do try it! 

I also add a little cocoa powder to my coffee every now and then, which makes for an ultra rich and decadent cuppa!

I must try the butter idea! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 11, 2020)

Uptosnuff said:


> Where do you get this?  Store or order online?


Online. Google it. Amazon sometimes has it.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2020)

The Roadrunner's favorite brand of Coffee!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2020)

Instant Coffee: Is It Good or Bad For You?  (LINK)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Instant Coffee: Is It Good or Bad For You?  (LINK)


It's good for me when I'm out of ground coffee!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's good for me when I'm out of ground coffee!


Same here.  Or when I don't have time to make a pot of coffee.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 14, 2020)

My workaholic hubby grinds his coffee beans, always Starbuck's (Pike Place Roast).  When in a hurry, he uses the Keurig machine.  I, on the other hand cannot tolerate the smell or taste of any coffee.  I guess it is due to drinking coffee for many years.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Jun 18, 2020)

I like my coffee mixed with water, eating it straight from the can is too gritty.

(sorry Garr O' have these overpowering urges to show my hinny)


----------



## ancientmariner (Jun 19, 2020)

My daughter sent a box of coffee samples, I used the Kenyan AA first as I remember from the grinding days it was the most robust & flavorful.  I wasn't disappointed.  Found a site that had fresh ground AA (all my grinders left via yard sales) for just over $10 a lb.  That was a 5 lb bag, would take about 1 year to get through it so I'll stay with whatever Wally has on sale. will miss the chance to enjoy AA.  Amazon had a 1 lb bag for $19+ what are they thinking, my mother didn't raise no stupid children.


----------



## peppermint (Jun 19, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> HOMEMADE CARAMEL VANILLA ICED COFFEE  (LINK)


I want that right now....yum!!!


----------



## peppermint (Jun 19, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Starbucks....Right now we get the pods...We are waiting for our new Coffee pot....It will have the one that also can make a cup of coffee
> in the pot....It's taking to long....They said they couldn't find our home....New Jersey isn't that big....Anyway they gave the UPS the wrong
> address....So I had to go to the ladies house a few blocks from our house to see if she got our coffee pot ....She said she never got a
> coffee pot in the mail....And she told me she has 2 coffee pots and doesn't need another one....She was nice....
> So, this week we may get the coffee pot....Moma Mia....


Stll waiting for he coffee pot.. Yesterday they told my husband they can't find the coffee pot.....We are going to a store and buy the
coffee pot...We did get a new garbage pail.  It was supposed to be 2 garbage pails...We never had any problem in all the years liveing here...
crazy!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2020)

Why Do We Like Coffee At All?  (Link)


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Why Do We Like Coffee At All?  (Link)


Ahhhhhh, I dunno....


----------



## J-Kat (Jun 24, 2020)

Right now I use a Keurig machine mainly for the convenience.  My favorite kcups are Folger's 100% Columbian and Yuban. I know a lot of folks say the coffee from a Keurig is awful but I learned that putting a pinch or so of salt in the cup before you brew helps produce a much better tasting cup of coffee. I also have a Technivorm ($$$) machine that makes one cup at a time.  Since it requires a little more effort and time I use it mainly on the weekends with freshly roasted and ground coffee.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## AnnieA (Aug 7, 2020)

Have been laughing all day about coffee!  My parents are basic Folgers people.  Dad gets up several hours before mom.  They were out of coffee when he got up this morning but for a little bit in a ziplock bag so he used that.  Turns out it was some fancy smanchy blueberry cobbler flavor that my sister (not a coffee drinker!) gave me and I shared it with mom.  My dad asked mom when she got up what in the world was wrong with that coffee.  She told him and told him my sister is thinking of giving it for Christmas gifts this year.   He told mom to tell her to give someone else his bag.  Was not a bit impressed, but at least he got the caffeine fix!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Aug 7, 2020)

5 oz. of water in a microwave safe cup.  Nuke for one minute.  Add the nuked water into a second cup which contains 1 tsp. of store brand instant coffee.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 7, 2020)

NABOB coffee for me.
BOLD
Dark Bold Roast
Body 9 Acidity 4
Rich, Smoky, and Velvety.
100% Aribica Coffee

That's what gives me a jump start in the morning.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 7, 2020)

Only Starbucks Dark.....We drink mostly 2 cups a day...unless maybe after dinner....


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm resurrecting this thread because I've stumbled onto something.

We've switched mostly over to decaf
My lady (she looooooves black coffee) cannot do leaded anymore.
I say 'mostly' because there are days I need that artificial energy

The energy that transforms me from this


to this



My favorite (Kirkland Colombian) had the decaf...for awhile
Now......they don't (I personally wiped out their remaining stock)

I'm no brew nut, just the cheap simple Mr Coffee
Flip a switch.....coffee happens



Recently I've scoured the area for something that comes close to Kirkland Colombian.
It ain't out there.

However....

I haphazardly discovered something this morn

One can take any coffee, even store brand coffee

and make it the best tasting cup of Joe you ever had


Simply pour that first cup that comes thru that filter
(don't wait for it to finish brewing)

Had that this morn.....a bit pressed for time

*WHOA!*

Goooooood coffee

However.....the next cups are rather lacking


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2021)

I've been drinking StarBucks Sumatra and it's pretty good that is until I drink it too strong...


----------



## Liberty (Jun 26, 2021)

Think Starbucks has the best decaf.  We do "half-caf" blends when I make a pot...otherwise Keurig using Starbucks pods.  Love that rich dark brew.


----------



## J-Kat (Jun 26, 2021)

Gary O, have you checked Ebay for the Kirkland coffee you prefer?  A friend introduced me to the Kirkland Pacific Bold kcups which I loved.  Alas, I do not have a Costco anywhere near me but found them on ebay. If the decaf is being discontinued though it will likely be expensive.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 26, 2021)

Amazon had the Keurig coffee makers (or at least some of them) on sale for Prime Day, and I got one of the small ones that was about half-price on sale.  It makes really great coffee ! The coffee maker that we had been using and was about worn out, was a Hamilton Beach, and it needed to be replaced. 

I love flavored coffee, and I just found this Hawaiian blend. the aroma and flavor are both awesome !  I had the coconut caramel one, and am now trying the mocha macadamia, and I think that I am in love with that flavor, and it smells almost like having a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

Here is the coffee pot that I grew up with as a young child. How many mornings I watched over the percolator pot for mom and dad while they stayed comfy and warm in bed, and once the water with mixed in coffee grounds started bubbling up into the glass dome top steadily, I'd set the stove top element to simmer and give a call out to mom and dad that coffee was ready.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 26, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I love flavored coffee, and I just found this Hawaiian blend. the aroma and flavor are both awesome ! I had the coconut caramel one, and am now trying the mocha macadamia, and I think that I am in love with that flavor, and it smells almost like having a cup of hot chocolate.


Yeah, see, I am a bit of a coffee..... purist(?)
I just like my coffee to taste like, well, coffee


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 26, 2021)

J-Kat said:


> Gary O, have you checked Ebay for the Kirkland coffee you prefer? A friend introduced me to the Kirkland Pacific Bold kcups which I loved. Alas, I do not have a Costco anywhere near me but found them on ebay. If the decaf is being discontinued though it will likely be expensive.


Yeah......expensive

Our Costco is over the mountain, a 100 miles away and they're outa decaf anyway

I checked Ebay and Amazon.....a bit spendy

but thanks


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## J-Kat (Jun 27, 2021)

So, Gary O., have you tried ordering the Kirkland coffee from the Costco website?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 28, 2021)

J-Kat said:


> So, Gary O., have you tried ordering the Kirkland coffee from the Costco website?


Yes

They no longer have their Colombian Decaf

I may get a couple flats of their leaded
We'll see

Thanks, J


----------



## Manatee (Jul 2, 2021)

In 1980 the doctor told me to stop drinking coffee, it was irritating my gizzard or something.  I have not had any since.
I do fine with a glass of iced tea.

The coffee in the Navy had laxative qualities, it was better to go ashore and have a beer.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2021)

I love Starbucks but a few times I bought Dean's Beans Morning blend at Whole Foods but they no longer carry it. So I ordered from the Co. It's really nice. Ahhhh.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 2, 2021)

Used to drink Maxwell House, then Folgers for years. Now I consume Seattle Best.  Have never liked Charbucks.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I love Starbucks but a few times I bought Dean's Beans Morning blend at Whole Foods but they no longer carry it. So I ordered from the Co. It's really nice. Ahhhh.


Radish...is Dean's Beans like Starbucks - nice and rich and dark?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Radish...is Dean's Beans like Starbucks - nice and rich and dark?


There are different blends Lib,
the only one I've tried is the Morning blend, so far. But I bought their sampler pack, so I have more to try.

The Morning is much like Starbucks Sumatra. Which I like, but like Verona a smidge better.

I think it's great coffee, just as dark and rich as SB, just somewhat different.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2021)




----------

